# Hobie Mirage Pro Angler 12 - Released in the U.S



## paffoh

Hobie Mirage Pro Angler 12 -

http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaks/mirage/pro-angler-12/

The new lightweight, more compact, Pro Angler 12 is the most versatile fishing boat we've ever designed. This 12 foot hull sports a 500 pound weight capacity and is packed full of "must have" features that kayak anglers demand. From lakes to rivers to open ocean, this boat has no boundaries - stand and fish with incredible stability, securely store four rods horizontally, two vertically and access your tackle with ease. Integrated dual-steering controls for left or right handed accessibility while under way. Vantage seating provides ultimate comfort and adjustability
in a lightweight, easily removable form, along with boa® system lumbar support technology. "Lowrance Ready" installation system makes adding a fishfinder a breeze. Powered by our patented MirageDrive® with Turbo Fins, the Mirage Pro Angler 12 has got the giddy-up! Looking for an affordable, durable, lightweight, ultra-stable, "built-for-anglers" personal watercraft?

Hobie Mirage Pro Angler 12 -

Specs: Colors:
Length: 12' / 3.66 m, Width: 36" / 0.91 m, Fitted Hull Weight*: 98 lbs / 44.4 kg, Fully Rigged Weight*: 120 lbs / 54.4 kg, Capacity: 500 lbs / 227 kg

Options:
Plug-in cart, Livewell, H-Bar, Anchor Trolley kit, Lowrance fishfinder, Hobie eVolve™ powered by Torqeedo electric motor kit, Trailex® aluminum trailer

http://static.hobiecat.com/digital_asse ... atalog.pdf

http://static.hobiecat.com/digital_asse ... ochure.pdf

Disclaimer (Affiliation):

I heard through a mate that there was some recent gossip about a smaller PA on another fishing forum, was asked if I knew anything about it (Which I didnt, I wouldnt tell me either). Did some google searching and according to some sole in the states information would be online 15th April 2012. Quick trip to the hobiecat.com website and sure enough its up, complete with all the bells and whistles expected from new models in todays world and era. After looking through the brochure I am pretty impressed with the specs of this model and the plethora of new features, especially dual steering and the new seat system (Amongst others). Speculation on this model was around what seems years ago and if histroy repeats itself this kayak (Boat, whathaveyou) will sell really well, and I dont really see any negative effects on current Pro Angler full size sales (Im just speculating here on the whole shebang of this model).

Hoping it hits our shores really soon, It looks good in Olive (Really good).


----------



## koich

They've pretty much got rid of all of the annoying parts of the current PA.

Looks pretty neat


----------



## MY03VY

That thing looks awesome!!

Anything been said about pricing yet?


----------



## spork

mingle said:


> Cooool... The Pro-Dangler gains a deck-chair too!


I wonder if you can upgrade it to a fighting chair with gimbal etc...


----------



## Nativeman

I thought it was supposed to be a lightweight, its still heavy.


----------



## koich

No one buys a PA for portage.


----------



## farmerbrown

I love it, i want one now.
I was just thinking myself the other day that i would love a more compact version of my pro angler, some real improvements also like twin steer, not sure about the deck chair yet.


----------



## koich

I reckon the chair is the best bit.

And they fixed the centre hatch.


----------



## feelfree09

it loses 2 foot, 2 rod holders and only 6kg. im not sure what the point of this model is to be honest. they shoulda lost 6kg off the 14ft model, and added all the updates like the chair and lowrance capability etc.


----------



## koich

Geoff, you have a problem.

There's not enough room left in your shed.


----------



## ozfactory

Think the Lowrance ready thing will make me jeulous . Looks like it could easily fit the structure scan transducer. Much less stuffing around then what i have to do now to get it working.


----------



## Plasman

That chair looks awesome but needs a drink cooler pocket in the arm rest.
Have to agree with Sel though dropping 6kg wouldn't put me in a light weight category either in saying that I believe it would be a lot easier to handle on your own than the larger model.


----------



## justcrusin

looks cool not for me but I'll stick to my big pa. Chair looks good thou might be a worthy upgrade


----------



## bundyboy

Any idea how much they are going to be or when we might see one here in Aus?


----------



## GetSharkd

I hope that seat can be retro fitted into the original PA, looks like a winner to me.



Plasman said:


> That chair looks awesome but needs a drink cooler pocket in the arm rest.


 Stubbie holder would definately seal the deal for my money ;-) :lol:


----------



## spork

bundyboy said:


> Any idea how much they are going to be or when we might see one here in Aus?


I read on another forum that "because of the seat and other improvements, they will retail for about the same as the current PA. Hobie also have plans to fit the seat to the existing model PA, which will further increase it's price". (or something like that)


----------



## MY03VY

A US site that I looked at showed them as the same price USD, so one can only assume it'd be the same here.

Pity they're a grand cheaper in the states. Single import of one would soak up that cost saving. Anyone got a container coming back?


----------



## dunebuggy

koich said:


> No one buys a PA for portage.


You got THAT right. lol. Last round of the KFT we had to drag our yaks across about 100 metres of mud/weed flats. No fun dragging a P.A

New PA12 is probably 2 months away according to a conversation I had with Sunstate Hobie this morning. I'm seriously thinking of downsizing. If only for the seat.


----------



## dirty

I've added some photos and videos of it to our site if anyone is looking for the info.
http://www.bassfishingaddicts.com/2012/ ... er-12.html


----------



## dinium

Bored at lunch so...

Quick scaled comparison (without the dumb feature pointers everywhere). The 12' image is a little crappy as it was extracted from the low resolution PDF.


----------



## feelfree09

bundyboy said:


> Any idea how much they are going to be or when we might see one here in Aus?


rumour has it that scott lovig will have stock in june/july.

disclaimer# no affilliation just what i saw and repeating it for the good people here on AKFF


----------



## SteveFields

feelfree09 said:


> bundyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how much they are going to be or when we might see one here in Aus?
> 
> 
> 
> rumour has it that scott lovig will have stock in june/july.
> 
> disclaimer# no affilliation just what i saw and repeating it for the good people here on AKFF
Click to expand...

Dealers will have access to stock very late June (a few per shop) with an increased supply from July onwards.


----------



## MY03VY

BigGee said:


> MY03VY said:
> 
> 
> 
> A US site that I looked at showed them as the same price USD, so one can only assume it'd be the same here.
> 
> Pity they're a grand cheaper in the states. Single import of one would soak up that cost saving. Anyone got a container coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont really want to start the whole "its cheaper to buy in the US" thing again ... but there are many examples of how well Hobie and the majority of Hobie dealers look after Hobie owners here in Australia. This might be one time to shop around here in Oz, get the best deal you can and look after the folk that are looking after the greater user group.
> 
> Might add, when the 12's hit the shores here, there may be quite a few perfectly good older model PA's for sale already rigged for great savings. Just a thought.
> 
> Gee
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I purely quoted the US based pricing for the purpose of indicating that the US RRP's are the same for both boats.

I work in retail where we're constantly dealing with imported product (Ride On mowers) and have to break it to people all the time they "bargain" they bought isn't supported by the local arm of the company. Every day of the week I'd buy from the guys at Sunstate. They've been great in helping me get closer to making my decision as to which yak I'll buy. I wouldn't then buy from someone else after all they've done.

It is frustrating though that with the dollar so good, that there is such a huge difference in price. I understand freight costs money, but how many yaks fit in a container? Not all of that $1000 is going to freight clearly.


----------



## dunebuggy

MY03VY said:


> Don't get me wrong, I purely quoted the US based pricing for the purpose of indicating that the US RRP's are the same for both boats.
> 
> I work in retail where we're constantly dealing with imported product (Ride On mowers) and have to break it to people all the time they "bargain" they bought isn't supported by the local arm of the company. Every day of the week I'd buy from the guys at Sunstate. They've been great in helping me get closer to making my decision as to which yak I'll buy. I wouldn't then buy from someone else after all they've done.
> 
> It is frustrating though that with the dollar so good, that there is such a huge difference in price. I understand freight costs money, but how many yaks fit in a container? Not all of that $1000 is going to freight clearly.


There's not just the freight from the U.S to Oz, there's also import duty & additional freight to individual dealers. The bigger the dealer, the bigger the order, more units to share the cost of freight. ie; if you had 100 items and it cost you $100 to freight them in, then that's only $1 per unit less profit, or more mark up. Similarly, if only 2 units were ship for that $100.. you can see what I mean I'm sure. All this is obvious to some but if you've never been involved in wholesale or retail sales you may not realise this. I am Sure that Hobie Australasia takes all that into account when they set a retail price. Steve?


----------



## blueyak

Looks like a well thought out and great sized fishing kayak.
I'm soooo getting one.


----------



## MY03VY

dunebuggy said:


> There's not just the freight from the U.S to Oz, there's also import duty & additional freight to individual dealers. The bigger the dealer, the bigger the order, more units to share the cost of freight. ie; if you had 100 items and it cost you $100 to freight them in, then that's only $1 per unit less profit, or more mark up. Similarly, if only 2 units were ship for that $100.. you can see what I mean I'm sure. All this is obvious to some but if you've never been involved in wholesale or retail sales you may not realise this. I am Sure that Hobie Australasia takes all that into account when they set a retail price. Steve?


I understand that there are import duties, taxes, and dealer freight charges yes.

In addition to that, somewhere in the Hobie food chain, I would assume that there has to be certain compliances as a "vessel" that need to take place, and each state no doubt has its own standards. Being certified to those standards all costs money.

It doesn't take anything away from the fact that when you look at the two price tags, there is nearly a grand difference in them.

Back on topic though, it certainly at this stage of the game seems to be ticking all the boxes for me with the exception of price, that being said it is now my favoured path once money allows for a purchase.


----------



## feelfree09

i was told theyre gonna be $3350. id love to test one but i dont think that id get one just coz i love the 14ft model so much


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## dunebuggy

BrisbaneJamie said:


> I find it interesting that the deck chair idea has come out during a period in which the Hi-Lo chair patent is pending for Jackson Kayaks. Share and share alike must be the way its done in the industry.


Don't much care who thought of it 1st. lol. I want one.


----------



## Rebel 1

I want it..... now


----------



## Rebel 1

It will fit inside my van! I am so happy


----------



## paffoh

4 minutes, someones been out with a tape measure eh Andrew?



Olive is underated, just the way I like it, although I do miss the mojo.

:lol:


----------



## feelfree09

Rebel 1 said:


> It will fit inside my van! I am so happy


what model van have you got? i have been hoping to get a van where i can fit a yak inside for security reasons


----------



## Sunhobie

MY03VY said:


> A US site that I looked at showed them as the same price USD, so one can only assume it'd be the same here.
> 
> Pity they're a grand cheaper in the states. Single import of one would soak up that cost saving. Anyone got a container coming back?


Unlike here in Aus, ALL advertised US pricing does not include state VAT, which can be as high as 12%. Add some freight (bloody long way) and you will find that the pricing is pretty close.


----------



## MY03VY

Sunhobie said:


> MY03VY said:
> 
> 
> 
> A US site that I looked at showed them as the same price USD, so one can only assume it'd be the same here.
> 
> Pity they're a grand cheaper in the states. Single import of one would soak up that cost saving. Anyone got a container coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike here in Aus, ALL advertised US pricing does not include state VAT, which can be as high as 12%. Add some freight (bloody long way) and you will find that the pricing is pretty close.
Click to expand...

I didn't think of that actually so it makes sence.

I'll still probably buy one... July you say for availability?


----------



## Squidley

It's nice of Hobie to have recently released two more of their kayaks that'll fit in my front living room (sadly an important criteria). That seat looks great but I want to launch and land through waves and paddle if needs be so the revo 11 is looking good at the moment.


----------



## Sunhobie

MY03VY said:


> Sunhobie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY03VY said:
> 
> 
> 
> A US site that I looked at showed them as the same price USD, so one can only assume it'd be the same here.
> 
> Pity they're a grand cheaper in the states. Single import of one would soak up that cost saving. Anyone got a container coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike here in Aus, ALL advertised US pricing does not include state VAT, which can be as high as 12%. Add some freight (bloody long way) and you will find that the pricing is pretty close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think of that actually so it makes sence.
> 
> I'll still probably buy one... July you say for availability?
Click to expand...

Some arrive in June if all goes to plan. Hobie tried to delay the release until all the ducks were in line, but leakage pushed the announcement fwd. As you can appreciate, new features necessitate new tooling, production and testing.


----------



## spork

Sunhobie said:


> Some arrive in June if all goes to plan. Hobie tried to delay the release until all the ducks were in line, but leakage pushed the announcement fwd. As you can appreciate, new features necessitate new tooling, production and testing.


I'd offer to help with the testing...


----------



## Nativeman

Is it Hullavatorable?


----------



## dunebuggy

spork said:


> I'd offer to help with the testing...


Stand in line. :lol:


----------



## Sunhobie

Nativeman said:


> Is it Hullavatorable?


Not unless they come out with a bigger hullavator!


----------



## robsea

Pure kayak porn!

Ivory Dune, Olive or Papaya.....two months to make up my mind.


----------



## neale

Ummmmm, YEEEEEESS!!!!!


----------



## Rebel 1

feelfree09 said:


> Rebel 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will fit inside my van! I am so happy
> 
> 
> 
> what model van have you got? i have been hoping to get a van where i can fit a yak inside for security reasons
Click to expand...

I have a long wheel base Toyota hiace, the kayak will go up over the passengers seat.Being able to put it into the van makes it so easy. I also have my rods in the back on a semi permanent rack.


----------



## dunebuggy

mingle said:


> Now all we need is a "mini-A.I."
> 
> C'mon Hobie - pull your finger out! ;-)
> 
> Mike.


There already is. A revo with the sail kit & outriggers. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## neale

I don't know what the PA 14 is worth in the states but I found a listed price of $2,450 US for the new PA 12 on a US site.


----------



## feelfree09

neale said:


> I don't know what the PA 14 is worth in the states but I found a listed price of $2,450 US for the new PA 12 on a US site.


i was told $3350 for the PA12
its $3450 for the PA14
this is for those talking about the new "LIGHTWEIGHT" PA12

PA12-
Length: 12' / 3.66 m
Fitted Hull Weight: 98 lbs / 44.4 kg 
Fully Rigged Weight: 120 lbs / 54.4 kg

PA14-
Length: 13' 8" / 4.17 m
Fitted Hull Weight: 110 lbs / 49.90 kg 
Fully Rigged Weight: 138 lbs / 62.6 kg

Is it just me or does the loss of 6.2kg fully rigged seem like a load of crap? without deliberately being hugely negative, whats the point?


----------



## andrewG

feelfree09 said:


> Is it just me or does the loss of 6.2kg fully rigged seem like a load of crap? without deliberately being hugely negative, whats the point?


8.2


----------



## koich

feelfree09 said:


> Is it just me or does the loss of 6.2kg fully rigged seem like a load of crap? without deliberately being hugely negative, whats the point?


8 kilos makes a pretty big difference when lifting.


----------



## dunebuggy

koich said:


> 8 kilos makes a pretty big difference when lifting.


Not to mention that there may well be people around who would love a P.A.14 but don't have room for a 14 footer.
The P.A.12 may be just what the doctor ordered. To those people, the weight may be irrelevant.
For me, It's all about the seat and the possibility of being able to stand up & sit back down without it being such a painful exercise as I have degeneration in both hip joints. To be honest, I won't mind having 8kgs less to lug either.


----------



## ohagas

I'm 5'8" and a bit over 12 st...a fairly short arse by today's standards. I've been lifting my PA on and off my Subarbu Forester the past 2 years every weekend, by my myself. I don't find it heavy at all. If you can't load a PA on a roofrack by yourself, eat more Weetabix. Seriously, it's not hard. Technique is important.


----------



## dunebuggy

ohagas said:


> I'm 5'8" and a bit over 12 st...a fairly short arse by today's standards. I've been lifting my PA on and off my Subarbu Forester the past 2 years every weekend, by my myself. I don't find it heavy at all. If you can't load a PA on a roofrack by yourself, eat more Weetabix. Seriously, it's not hard. Technique is important.


When you sit on your butt in front of a computer all day with very little exercise... even a revo seems heavy. When I was in my mid 20's I lifted 40+ kgs all day every day. Now I am paying for it. Knees, lower back, degradation in both hip joints... Just because you CAN lift a 40kg yak on your own, it doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Squidley

:?


----------



## solatree

I think that sport on a trailer is for sale on another SA site.


----------



## neale

I was waiting for someone else to say it, but I think it's pretty soft as well if you can't manage a 40kg yak onto roof racks. 
Technique is a big part of it.
I place my yak at a 45 degree angle to the back of my ute, lift the front onto the rear rack then walk to the back of the ute and slide it on and roll it over, no problems.
As for the PA 12, I'll let you know when I get one in August!


----------



## dunebuggy

[rant] Seems this has turned into a testosterone match. :lol: Who cares if you can do it or not. I know I can do it, I just choose not to. I now have a 4x4 with an awning & a luggage rack so, no room up there anyway. That's why I bought a trailer. As mentioned b4 I also have physical limitations. Lifting 40kgs, technique or not, could be damaging to me. I don't really give a flying frig if anyone thinks I'm soft. It was trying to be a hero that caused my injuries in the 1st place. Go for it, lift it. Mark my words, you'll pay for it one day. [/rant]


----------



## Squidley

Yeah, lift smart, not hard. My yak probably only weighs about 25-30 and I still use the technique neale mentioned.

edited because I'm an ass


----------



## Plasman

My doctor recommended I buy 2 of them and lift at the same time to maintain core stability.


----------



## Squidley

You should get your script filled


----------



## Musty

Do I still need to get a Hiab installed on the back of my ute with outriggers to load and unload this Barge?
I guess if i ever wanted to subcontract to NSW maritime installing pylons I would have the right vessel :lol:

Musty


----------



## paffoh

Your kidding right, your Prowler would require more effort to load.


----------



## Plasman

Let's be honest, is there a better tournament deck available?


----------



## scorpio

I think the owner of the sport is four foot six and female. Judge not others as you have no idea of their limitations.


----------



## Squidley

Yeah fair call


----------



## neale

Hmmmm, I think I've played a part of turning this post about PA 12's into a farce about lifting capabilities and personal stamina.
i do apoligize for any offence caused, it wasn't meant to be implied that way.
It's just that I'm 51, overweight and been smoking for 35 years and I can't see a problem with lifting my yak onto the back of my ute.
Anyway, again, my apologies.
P.S. I'm getting a PA 12 after July.


----------



## Junglefisher

scorpio said:


> I think the owner of the sport is four foot six and female. Judge not others as you have no idea of their limitations.


Or doesn't want salt water on their car?

I *can* deadlift my Revo onto my roofracks, but rarely do. It's not good for me. My roofracks are also pretty bloody high. There are carparks I can drive into because of the height (without the yak). Bit diferent if you are driving a falcon or i30.
I like the trend to smaller yaks. Really, long yaks are only needed for open ocean fishing.
I would not own a PA as my fishing style is to simplify, simplify and simplify again. I get most enjoyment when I'm in my SIK with 2 rod holders, a lure box and a pair of lipgrips.
But to those who love to take it all, I reckon this is an improvement on the older PA.


----------



## GlenelgKiller

*BUMP* ...... Anyone know if these are still on track for June availability? Hobie have a stand with Binks at the Adelaide Boatshow late next month and im hoping i can check one out there


----------



## SteveFields

GlenelgKiller said:


> *BUMP* ...... Anyone know if these are still on track for June availability? Hobie have a stand with Binks at the Adelaide Boatshow late next month and im hoping i can check one out there


Hobie will have the company stand at the ABS this year. yes, we will have a PA12 on display. All dealers have been advised that Hobie will have limited supply in June (two per dealership) followed by better supply in July. 
We currenlty have some 400+ on order within Australia and should be able to clear all back orders by mid-Aug. Most dealers are taking orders now. Hope this helps and see you at the show.


----------



## GlenelgKiller

Thanks Steve, sure does. See you there


----------



## Glamo

Just waiting on mine should be here in a couple of weeks $3000 later better be good, just saying lol


----------

